# Hey Everyone!



## rjmichna (May 13, 2018)

I just want to introduce myself to the group. I'm a relatively new forager, but thanks to some friends I had a great first year in 2018. Massive quantities of Black Trumpets, Chicken, and Hen were gathered. Still learning, and having fun. Who needs an excuse to explore the woods anyhow?

I'll share some photo's once I've "graduated" to that privilege.

- Cheers Folks!


----------



## StanleyD77 (May 5, 2018)

I am also new to Connecticut, originally from Michigan where morels Grow by the Bushel when you find the right areas. Still looking here for the Right area. Also will be hunting other varieties when i get a new mushroom guide for RI and Ct.


----------



## rjmichna (May 13, 2018)

StanleyD77 said:


> originally from Michigan where morels Grow by the Bushel...


I doubt we will find them in CT like back in Michigan, but we can try! Lately I’ve been considering the problem of the Emerald Ash Borer and it’s influence on the Morels in New England. Will it killing the Ash cause flushes?


----------



## StanleyD77 (May 5, 2018)

rjmichna said:


> I doubt we will find them in CT like back in Michigan, but we can try! Lately I’ve been considering the problem of the Emerald Ash Borer and it’s influence on the Morels in New England. Will it killing the Ash cause flushes?


Dont know much about Trees or beetles, but sure can find Morels if they are out there. will be looking some time in April/May, Lot's of Hills in Ct., You would Think They are growing Somewhere. maybe people Here don't have The desire For Them as to hunt them down


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

rjmichna said:


> I doubt we will find them in CT like back in Michigan, but we can try! Lately I’ve been considering the problem of the Emerald Ash Borer and it’s influence on the Morels in New England. Will it killing the Ash cause flushes?


Hey guys. Welcome to the Ct site. Morels are definitely here. Ash trees are my biggest producers but that darn beetle is destroying


rjmichna said:


> I doubt we will find them in CT like back in Michigan, but we can try! Lately I’ve been considering the problem of the Emerald Ash Borer and it’s influence on the Morels in New England. Will it killing the Ash cause flushes?


Welcome to both of you. Morels are definitely here! As rj has found out there are plenty of other great shrooms too. The morels usually start appearing in late April/early May. As for amounts like in Michigan...I wish. You are right about that Stanley. Not saying you can't find them though. Ash. Dying Elms. Apples. Poplars. The usual suspects.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

clutch2412 said:


> Hey guys. Welcome to the Ct site. Morels are definitely here. Ash trees are my biggest producers but that darn beetle is destroying
> 
> Welcome to both of you. Morels are definitely here! As rj has found out there are plenty of other great shrooms too. The morels usually start appearing in late April/early May. As for amounts like in Michigan...I wish. You are right about that Stanley. Not saying you can't find them though. Ash. Dying Elms. Apples. Poplars. The usual suspects.


Sorry about my 1st post just now. I guess I hit send?! Damn technology. Haha.


----------



## StanleyD77 (May 5, 2018)

clutch2412 said:


> Hey guys. Welcome to the Ct site. Morels are definitely here. Ash trees are my biggest producers but that darn beetle is destroying
> 
> Welcome to both of you. Morels are definitely here! As rj has found out there are plenty of other great shrooms too. The morels usually start appearing in late April/early May. As for amounts like in Michigan...I wish. You are right about that Stanley. Not saying you can't find them though. Ash. Dying Elms. Apples. Poplars. The usual suspects.


Thanks for the Info and Encouragement. I am as far south in Ct as one could be, right Near the Thames river in Groton. I wreckon i will have to go North a bit to find any shrooms.Morels that is


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

StanleyD77 said:


> Dont know much about Trees or beetles, but sure can find Morels if they are out there. will be looking some time in April/May, Lot's of Hills in Ct., You would Think They are growing Somewhere. maybe people Here don't have The desire For Them as to hunt them down





StanleyD77 said:


> Thanks for the Info and Encouragement. I am as far south in Ct as one could be, right Near the Thames river in Groton. I wreckon i will have to go North a bit to find any shrooms.Morels that is


I know right where you are! I have read of morels by the coast and a little higher. I personally know someone that finds them in lower Ct. I really don't have any experience myself though. I have travelled to Southern NY early season...skunk city. More than once. I live more Northerly so I hunt upper Ct. and NY. NY is incredible. They have amounts!


----------



## StanleyD77 (May 5, 2018)

Sounds Good, I will be checking out this area next month and other areas North of here. It could be like the wild Red Rasberry's I picked right here at Bluff Point last summer. Picked over 7 Gallons in a month. Sure was a Blessing to Freeze them and we are still eating them. have about 2 gallons left. maybe the Morels will turn out the same way


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

StanleyD77 said:


> Sounds Good, I will be checking out this area next month and other areas North of here. It could be like the wild Red Rasberry's I picked right here at Bluff Point last summer. Picked over 7 Gallons in a month. Sure was a Blessing to Freeze them and we are still eating them. have about 2 gallons left. maybe the Morels will turn out the same way


Bluff Point is an awesome area. Good for you on the raspberries! Like you, I know the rules...you can't find em if you're not in the woods! I hope you hit a mother lode. Cross our fingers for a good year. Stupid Spring sure is taking its time....


----------



## StanleyD77 (May 5, 2018)

Thank you my Friend, Hope You also have a sucessful hunt!


----------



## BrentH (Apr 22, 2019)

Well I for some reason thought that morels did not grow in New England. With your encouragement I will give it a try this year. Originally from Ohio and miss the morel hunt.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

BrentH said:


> Well I for some reason thought that morels did not grow in New England. With your encouragement I will give it a try this year. Originally from Ohio and miss the morel hunt.


Welcome to the Forum BrentH! Hope, You have a Great year Pickin!


----------



## BrentH (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you. Curious if anyone has found any yet this year? The season is just starting in Ohio. We are about the same latitude with slightly moderated temperature. I am thinking another week or so for CT.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

BrentH said:


> Well I for some reason thought that morels did not grow in New England. With your encouragement I will give it a try this year. Originally from Ohio and miss the morel hunt.


Hey Brent. Welcome to the forum. Morels can be found in Ct. This could be a good year! Plenty of moisture. Temps are perfect. Get out there soon. I am going to start snooping around this week. If I see anything....I will let this Ct. page know. Mind you though, blacks may be up already! Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

BrentH said:


> Thank you. Curious if anyone has found any yet this year? The season is just starting in Ohio. We are about the same latitude with slightly moderated temperature. I am thinking another week or so for CT.


I am thinking you are right! No lilac blooms yet. Leaves on the trees are not fully out yet. I just can't help myself though. I will tip toe around a little this week.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

clutch2412 said:


> I am thinking you are right! No lilac blooms yet. Leaves on the trees are not fully out yet. I just can't help myself though. I will tip toe around a little this week.



Best way to find em is to go out & look, right. Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Best way to find em is to go out & look, right. Good luck & enjoy.


Old Elm....said perfectly.


----------



## BrentH (Apr 22, 2019)

I am going to try Patchaug. Anyone ever find anyone in any part of that huge forest?


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

BrentH said:


> I am going to try Patchaug. Anyone ever find anyone in any part of that huge forest?


Hey Brent. I have never been in the woods at Pachaug. I have fished it but that isnt going to help you. Haha. Couldn't hurt to look. You know what to do.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

clutch2412 said:


> Hey Brent. I have never been in the woods at Pachaug. I have fished it but that isnt going to help you. Haha. Couldn't hurt to look. You know what to do.



Go get em & remember don’t feed the tick’s . Ha Ha.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Go get em & remember don’t feed the tick’s . Ha Ha.


I discovered permethrin around 5 years ago Old Elm. Let those little suckers climb all over me. Love watching them get all discombobulated! Clothes were soaked 2 days ago. It's on. Haha.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

clutch2412 said:


> I discovered permethrin around 5 years ago Old Elm. Let those little suckers climb all over me. Love watching them get all discombobulated! Clothes were soaked 2 days ago. It's on. Haha.


 Yup, use it here too. Awesome stuff!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

clutch2412 said:


> I am thinking you are right! No lilac blooms yet. Leaves on the trees are not fully out yet. I just can't help myself though. I will tip toe around a little this week.


 When we go out and look thinking it is still early we call that scouting .... This counts as NO POINTS OFF on your hours spent searching vs morels found.....good luck all...


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

redfred said:


> When we go out and look thinking it is still early we call that scouting .... This counts as NO POINTS OFF on your hours spent searching vs morels found.....good luck all...


I like that redfred! Good luck to all! I agree man.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

redfred said:


> When we go out and look thinking it is still early we call that scouting .... This counts as NO POINTS OFF on your hours spent searching vs morels found.....good luck all...



Well put Redford, 
we pretty much scout all winter as it’s easier to spot the dead or injured tree’s before the leaf canopy is out.
We like to have 20 - 25 new prospects at the start of each season, as the 
Old Elms Peter out & stop production.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Well put Redford,
> we pretty much scout all winter as it’s easier to spot the dead or injured tree’s before the leaf canopy is out.
> We like to have 20 - 25 new prospects at the start of each season, as the
> Old Elms Peter out & stop production.


I have seen many posts here of near car accidents and such...looking at trees in the distance. Yeah I'm guilty too. I have a few new spots to hit this year. You are so right Old Elm. Scouting is a must. Could make a season. I wish Connecticut was in the Mid West. Haha.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

clutch2412 said:


> I have seen many posts here of near car accidents and such...looking at trees in the distance. Yeah I'm guilty too. I have a few new spots to hit this year. You are so right Old Elm. Scouting is a must. Could make a season. I wish Connecticut was in the Mid West. Haha.


 I prefer my road scouting in winter ( be safe ) you can see deeper in to the woods and have at least a good idea of what is there enough to investigate more.. good luck


----------



## bad94 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey guys,
first season for me. Eastern long island & eastern CT are where i'll be this season. Nothing yet, trees are starting to bloom & ive seen a few LBM's scattered around.
I am also in new london!!


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

clutch2412 said:


> Hey guys. Welcome to the Ct site. Morels are definitely here. Ash trees are my biggest producers but that darn beetle is destroying
> 
> Welcome to both of you. Morels are definitely here! As rj has found out there are plenty of other great shrooms too. The morels usually start appearing in late April/early May. As for amounts like in Michigan...I wish. You are right about that Stanley. Not saying you can't find them though. Ash. Dying Elms. Apples. Poplars. The usual suspects.


I was gonna give it a go this weekend hopefully. Reading as much as I can to help me hunt


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

bad94 said:


> Hey guys,
> first season for me. Eastern long island & eastern CT are where i'll be this season. Nothing yet, trees are starting to bloom & ive seen a few LBM's scattered around.
> I am also in new london!!


Good luck bad 94! Keep us updated.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

johnboy696 said:


> I was gonna give it a go this weekend hopefully. Reading as much as I can to help me hunt


Hey johnboy! This weekend sounds like a good idea. Look for Ash, Apple, Poplar, and if you are lucky a nice dying Elm. Learn those trees. Ash is a must. Good luck out there.


----------



## BrentH (Apr 22, 2019)

I have found none in my house so far this weekend? Wish the renovation work was over.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

BrentH said:


> I have found none in my house so far this weekend? Wish the renovation work was over.


Thank God I am totally irresponsible! Especially late April to late May. Barely know how to form a sentence during this time. You will get out there! Good luck.


----------



## bad94 (Apr 23, 2019)

Looked on eastern long island pretty extensively. Nothing yet. But looks like the woods are ready. Not sure if anyone has ever found a morel on long island haha...


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

bad94 said:


> Looked on eastern long island pretty extensively. Nothing yet. But looks like the woods are ready. Not sure if anyone has ever found a morel on long island haha...


Gotta say bad94, it may be tough on the island. I went to the spring 2017 sporeprint newsletter for Long Island's mushroom club. See if you can zoom in on it. Good luck man. You may have to travel. I have had incredible luck in Southern NY this year.


----------



## bad94 (Apr 23, 2019)

i concur with these opinions haha


----------

